# So yeah, Pocket Monsters Heart Gold/Soul Silver



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 17, 2009)

So far confirmed:
- All Pokemon that is placed on the first slot will follow the trainer, and will pick up items and inform the trainer on their status (happiness, etc.)
- New events
- As far as the Japanese release is concerned, the game will also contain Pokemon Walker, a pedometer which interacts with the DS - transfer a Pokemon in it, and while you walk, it gains experiences and stuff, and it even has a minigame in it
- New art
- Touchscreen is now used in Pokedex, PC box, menu, etc.
- Uses updated battle system and looks
- Redefined Johto







Anyway, what version are you getting? I'm getting Soul Silver since it has Lugia on the cover... and it has Groudon!


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jun 17, 2009)

does it have Kanto in it?


----------



## X (Jun 17, 2009)

i think ill wait until the next set (you know they will do it).  probably going to be a crystal or yellow version re-do


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 17, 2009)

X said:


> i think ill wait until the next set (you know they will do it). probably going to be a crystal or yellow version re-do


 If they wanted to do a remake  with Blue and Yellow wouldn't they do that _right _after they remade Green and Red?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 17, 2009)

Yeah. There're no "expansion" remakes.


----------



## Lukar (Jun 17, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> does it have Kanto in it?



Yeah. The map of Johto shows that Goldenrod still has the Magnet Train. Plus, you can see Mt. Silver. =3

Anyways, I can't wait for the games. If I can get a DS Lite in time, I'll pre-order SoulSilver when Nintendo announces them for an American release. I know that Ho-oh and Lugia weren't version exclusives, but Lugia was always my favorite of the two (And still is). Also, who DOESN'T want Groudon? Although I'll probably get HeartGold as well, so I can get Kyogre, then send Kyogre to SS to get Rayquaza. ^^


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 17, 2009)

Probably silver cause it had a few mons I wanted back in the day and I started with gold.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 17, 2009)

Heart Gold, because I used to play Gold. I wonder what's with that huge yellow spot above Eutreak City.


----------



## Lukar (Jun 17, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Heart Gold, because I used to play Gold. I wonder what's with that huge yellow spot above Eutreak City.



I'd say it's just there to emphasize that's where Ho-oh is located, but at the same time, it's too... noticeable. Maybe something plot-related?


----------



## PriestRevan (Jun 17, 2009)

I might get it. I am a Pokewhore.


----------



## Evolus (Jun 17, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> does it have Kanto in it?



Even though the original Gold/Silver games contained Kanto as well, I doubt they'll be including it in the remakes, since they already covered that region in FireRed/LeafGreen.

I may or may not be getting these games. It sounds like an awesome concept, don't get me wrong, but my desire to play the Pokemon games has been slightly weaning as of late. I still like Pokemon artwork though, as evidenced by my fursona. ^_^



Lukar said:


> I'd say it's just there to emphasize that's where Ho-oh is located, but at the same time, it's too... noticeable. Maybe something plot-related?



I noticed that too. It might just be filler desert area, though most likely it's probably something they added to the game for additional content, similar to the island places in FireRed/LeafGreen.


----------



## Beta Link (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm definitely getting Soul Silver when it comes out. I didn't really like Diamond, so I'm hoping that this'll be better. After all, Silver was one of my favorite PokÃ©mon games. And I'm really hoping that they're gonna include Kanto in it. In Silver and Gold, it seemed that they didn't really try with Kanto, and that it was a sort of last-minute addition, so U'm hoping they fix that.


----------



## AlexX (Jun 17, 2009)

The funny thing about G/S is that people only seem to care about Kanto and not the actual game.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jun 17, 2009)

AlexX said:


> The funny thing about G/S is that people only seem to care about Kanto and not the actual game.



yeah because it was fucking awesome that there's actually something after the Top4 (except getting the rest of your missing Pokemons)

I was disappointed that Ruby/Saphire and Diamond/Pearl didn't have older regions in it :[


----------



## Takun (Jun 17, 2009)

AlexX said:


> The funny thing about G/S is that people only seem to care about Kanto and not the actual game.



Well it was pretty huge to have that to do as well after the original Gold and Silver.  =\


----------



## Fiereci (Jun 17, 2009)

So exciting! ^^ can't wait.. I really want Heart Gold because I grew up playing the original Gold


----------



## AlexX (Jun 17, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Well it was pretty huge to have that to do as well after the original Gold and Silver.  =\


Please. When you unlocked Kanto you already had all the HMs at your disposal, so nothing was an obstacle to you and you could blaze through the whole freaking thing in under an hour (not to mention nobody in Kanto besides Blue was any kind of threat to you since the trainers and pokemon were all the same level as they were in R/B).

The island you unlocked in D/P had more for you to do since the trainers and wild pokemon were high-levelled and the puzzles for unlocking the next legendary there were more difficult because they (correctly) assumed that you would be level 60+ for everything.


----------



## Beta Link (Jun 17, 2009)

AlexX said:


> The funny thing about G/S is that people only seem to care about Kanto and not the actual game.


Well of course. What I'd really like is a 3D PokÃ©mon game with completely redesigned areas, a new battle system, and goes through Kanto, Johto, Hoenn, and Sinnoh. It would be made of win.


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jun 17, 2009)

So many references in DPP, who couldn't predict it? I'M GETTING SILVER!!!


----------



## AlexX (Jun 17, 2009)

Beta Link said:


> Well of course. What I'd really like is a 3D PokÃ©mon game with completely redesigned areas, a new battle system, and goes through Kanto, Johto, Hoenn, and Sinnoh. It would be made of win.


If they handled it the same as G/S did then once you complete one country the rest will be easy as pie because each country has each leader at the same level they were in their respective games.


----------



## Zanzer (Jun 17, 2009)

Fricking awesome. I loved that generation it was the best :3

Oooo I totaly getting silver since I had that one before.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jun 17, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> If they wanted to do a remake  with Blue and Yellow wouldn't they do that _right _after they remade Green and Red?



Wait, I thought Leafgreen was a remake of blue?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 17, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> Wait, I thought Leafgreen was a remake of blue?


 Not at all.
http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Pokémon_Blue_Version_(Japanese)


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 18, 2009)

Yeah, I have feeling they'll tweak it this time to make the game at least hard.


----------



## PriestRevan (Jun 18, 2009)

Zanzer said:


> Fricking awesome. I loved that generation it was the best :3
> 
> Oooo I totaly getting silver since I had that one before.


 
I still personally think the first generation was the best.


----------



## Beta Link (Jun 18, 2009)

AlexX said:


> If they handled it the same as G/S did then once you complete one country the rest will be easy as pie because each country has each leader at the same level they were in their respective games.


But the key is that they *wouldn't* handle it the same way they did in G/S. Each region would be more difficult than the last. Or they could just screw the leveling system altogether. The possibilities are endless, ya know.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jun 18, 2009)

> - All Pokemon that is placed on the first slot will follow the trainer, and will pick up items and inform the trainer on their status (happiness, etc.)



Damn well awesome, will have to remember to put favorites at the front then.


----------



## Superbeast (Jun 18, 2009)

Ah, delicious pokemon. I'm surprised this thread was just made now. I'll be getting silver. Soulsilver. whatever.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 18, 2009)

AlexX said:


> The funny thing about G/S is that people only seem to care about Kanto and not the actual game.



Blame the nostalgia filter....the nostalgia filter for me wants to play my favourite pokemon games again.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 19, 2009)

Superbeast said:


> Ah, delicious pokemon. I'm surprised this thread was just made now. I'll be getting silver. Soulsilver. whatever.



There was an old thread before FAF shit itself.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 19, 2009)

HÄtogÅrudo for me.


----------



## HoneyPup (Jun 19, 2009)

This game looks awesome. I'll certainly be getting it.


----------



## Yandere (Jun 27, 2009)

I WANT IT!!! :3


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 27, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> ....the game will also contain Pokemon Walker, a pedometer...



Good, Shenzi broke my last one.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 27, 2009)

Yay Sept. 12!


----------



## Neybulot (Jul 17, 2009)

I really really hope US gets the PokeWalker. I didn't mind the Pokemon Pikachus, but this looks quite a bit better.


----------



## TwilightV (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I saw the PokÃ¨walker on a preorder list with the game.

I'll buy one (or both?) just for the Kimono Girls. <3


----------



## BlackDragonAlpha (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm not a real pokemon fan, but this sounds interesting. Is this game in NDS? I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Scribbles_Ayashi (Jul 17, 2009)

DeadBunneh said:


> I WANT IT!!! :3



Don't we all? 

It's the freakin re-creation of Gold and Silver! Basically, the generation most people dropped out at, so it may bring back some of the older fans for all we know.


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 17, 2009)

Dunno if it is worth actually buying a DS over. Even though Crystal was my most favorite game on the GBA


----------



## Scribbles_Ayashi (Jul 17, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Dunno if it is worth actually buying a DS over. Even though Crystal was my most favorite game on the GBA



You really gotta be a true fan of the series to do that. But if you're already a pokemon geek, chances are you already own a DS


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 17, 2009)

Scribbles_Ayashi said:


> You really gotta be a true fan of the series to do that. But if you're already a pokemon geek, chances are you already own a DS



I own all the GB and GBA ones and played the shit out of them. But I disliked playing Diamond and Pearl on a friend's DS and decided not to buy it after I heard all the nerds online just keep lvling their pokemon to 100 and keep trying to boost their stats to the highest. After that I just felt it would take all the fun out of the game and make it boring as hell.


----------



## Scribbles_Ayashi (Jul 17, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> I own all the GB and GBA ones and played the shit out of them. But I disliked playing Diamond and Pearl on a friend's DS and decided not to buy it after I heard all the nerds online just keep lvling their pokemon to 100 and keep trying to boost their stats to the highest. After that I just felt it would take all the fun out of the game and make it boring as hell.



If you know what your doing in competitive battling, you can take down those noobs. Most of them hack Palkia/Dialga/Arceus/Darkrai etc. etc. with max stats and NO knowledge of how to play competitively. They are more then beatable.

But even then, I am a part of a pokemon community that (of all the people Ive played) use legitimate pokemon and play with some pretty creative strategies and actually take the time to IV breed/EV train their pokemon. Don't let the noobs spoil the game for you; I would say from what I have experienced, there are more legitimate players then noob hackers out there.


----------



## ShaunaSeamus (Aug 31, 2009)

I cant wait till this comes out!!!! Whats the release date on it?  Its guna b the greatest ting since pokemon crystal:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Empa (Sep 18, 2009)

Sorry to bump, since it's a little old, but anyone else with the game? It's great from what I've played so far.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 19, 2009)

Yeah, so much expansion and stuff.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 19, 2009)

So far comfirmed:
Best Pokemon game ever. 8D

I'm gonna get Heart Gold the second it comes out. XD


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 19, 2009)

Kuekuatsheu said:


> yeah because it was fucking awesome that there's actually something after the Top4 (except getting the rest of your missing Pokemons)
> 
> I was disappointed that Ruby/Saphire and Diamond/Pearl didn't have older regions in it :[


 
There was no excuse for Diamond and Pearl not having another region. It took them long enough to make and all the older fans have been asking for it for nearly ten years.

Instead you get PIKACHU RECOLOUR, HURR and other annoyances. I was very impressed by the 3D incoperated into the world, though. They're very pretty games.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 19, 2009)

Pikachu recolor? I thought it only existed in HG/SS


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 19, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Pikachu recolor? I thought it only existed in HG/SS


 
I mean Pachirisu or however you spell it. The electric squirrel that doesn't evolve or have anything worth noting besides the Pick-Up ability.

We already have Pichu, Plusle and Minum. All electric, all rodents that have slightly different ears, tails and colours to eachother.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 19, 2009)

Ah right.

Yeah, that's why I like GS. Only few are actually "clones".

And Amitty Square. Good god...


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 19, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Ah right.
> 
> Yeah, that's why I like GS. Only few are actually "clones".
> 
> And Amitty Square. Good god...


 
Heh, I am actually quite fond of Amity Square (and all of Hearthome City, actually-- especially the music).

The only thing that bothers me is their list of "cute" Pokemon. Shroomish is cute, but Eevee isn't? SHROOMISH?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 19, 2009)

Yeah that's what I mean.

Seriously, I <3 Charizard and he's not cute?!


----------



## Nezumi7 (Sep 19, 2009)

Didn't they kind of rectify that in Platinum so that you can take your starters with you regardless of what evolution they're at?

I enjoyed walking around Amity Square with Infernape behind me.

Also, yes, HG ftw. Everything just looks so... *good* with the remakes. I may need someone to trade me a Teddiursa though... ;p


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 19, 2009)

I was referring to the three older gen. starters.


----------



## Nezumi7 (Sep 19, 2009)

Ah. Yeah. I forgot it was only the newer starters.

Though I was never able to get any of my older pokÃ¨mon transferred over to the newer games...

But still -- looking forward to the newer games. All the new events, cameos from around the game world, not to mention being able to get starters from every region (except DPPt) by just playing through the game.

Excitement abounds.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 19, 2009)

HURRY UP AND COME OUT IN AMERICA, HG/SS! I am so looking forward to this game.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 19, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Yeah that's what I mean.
> 
> Seriously, I <3 Charizard and he's not cute?!


Hello Charkonian.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 19, 2009)

Wut

Also Charizard = easy to bara


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 19, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Wut
> 
> Also Charizard = easy to bara


Charizard is so plain/boring, It's not even funny.

Also, Chikorita. Never again.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 19, 2009)

Personally I cant wait until I have Bakufun following at my heels again 

Typhlosion fotr those who dont read Japanese.


----------



## Wildside (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm biased to this game. Jhoto still has crappy pokemon, and they only added more features without fixing the region's problems. Like story. 


Not really what I'd call a remake, but a re-release.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 19, 2009)

Wildside said:


> Not really what I'd call a remake, but a re-release.


Lol? Updated graphics/music/gameplay, new areas, new features and minigames, and an improved storyline? How does that not make it a remake?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 19, 2009)

Wildside said:


> I'm biased to this game. Jhoto still has crappy pokemon, and they only added more features without fixing the region's problems. Like story.
> 
> 
> Not really what I'd call a remake, but a re-release.


 
What's wrong with the story? If I'm remembering the right games, you hang around with Bill quite a bit.

And I love Bill. <3


----------



## Nezumi7 (Sep 19, 2009)

Trying to figure out my starter line up for the games... for some odd reason I like having one of each starter in my party, regardless of reason. However, with the new HG/SS stuffs you can easily get starters from every region now, which expands upon the possibilities of that eccentricity I have.

I already know to represent fire I want my Infernape. Flaming monkey ftmfw. And for water, I'm going with Feraligator, hands down. Granted Blastoise and Empoleon are cool a rampaging alligator is just very nifty.

Grass on the other hand... I'm not entirely sure. They're all kind of the same to me. Out of all of them, Torterra seems to be the best choice, but a small part of me wants to try to have regional differences, which would mean the last spot would have to be filled by either Venusaur or Sceptile.

I know I'm *REALLY* overthinking it, especially since I don't play competitively. (I don't have anywhere near enough free time to do that)

I just like trying to build a party that I'd want to use through just about everything. I am a weird player ;p


----------



## Wildside (Sep 19, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Lol? Updated graphics/music/gameplay, new areas, new features and minigames, and an improved storyline? How does that not make it a remake?



80% of what you said are features which most people would get tired of after afew weeks of playing. 

But what you said about storyline, what's improved? Last time I saw it, it was the same thing as the the original. o.o 




Harebelle said:


> What's wrong with the story? If I'm remembering the right games, you hang around with Bill quite a bit.
> 
> And I love Bill. <3




My problem with the story is that it's..Just not really there. You're usually involved in stopping a crime team of some kind but not really in S/G. 

And I WISH I got to hang around with Bill, having Bill as your best friend in the game would be fantastic...Infinite boxes for pokemon babe. >D


----------



## SirRob (Sep 19, 2009)

Wildside said:


> 80% of what you said are features which most people would get tired of after afew weeks of playing.
> 
> But what you said about storyline, what's improved? Last time I saw it, it was the same thing as the the original. o.o


Well, I haven't played through the game, so I don't know much about it. What I do know is that the Rocket Executives now play a larger role in the story and are actually unique characters.

Also, pretty much everything gets boring after a few weeks of doing it.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 19, 2009)

People cared for story of Pokemon? SERIOUSLY?!

Oh, and improved Gym lineup, uses DP battle system (physical - special specifications, etc.), rematches, levels, etc.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Sep 19, 2009)

I got the rom recently and I've been playing it abunch lately, 
It's so great ^.^


----------



## PokeRemixStudio (Sep 20, 2009)

Dang, I can't wait.  Pokemon Gold was my first and favorite pokemon game.  I listened to some of the OSTs and they all sound great.


----------



## Kajet (Sep 21, 2009)

Oh god... I can't wait to buy the same damn game yet again...


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm going for Soul Silver since I already got Gold.


----------



## ArtemisPanthar (Sep 21, 2009)

Definitely getting SoulSilver when it comes out. I never got to play S/G/C when they originally came out so I figure this is my chance to get in on it. Plus, it looks fantastic


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 21, 2009)

From the looks of it, the Kanto gym leaders (Except for maybe Blue) have been buffed so more than just Blue would offer a challenge to you by the time you get there. Part of the reason G/S/C on the Game boy Colours were so dang easy was because everything was set so low by the time you reached Kanto it wasn't funny. You could solo the game with a Typhlosion or a Feraligatr with Ice Punch. (which was already damn overpowered thank you Lance.) Also, I hear the Safari zone is maintained in Fuschia city. (It was removed due to space constraints in the gameboy if I read correctly.) 

There have also been some gym redesigns. I haven't seen all of them but it looks like Blue and Blaine's gyms won't be as anticlimactic as they were before. (Walk up...there he is.) It would be interesting to see if they make Clair's gym a much longer puzzle to get to her. 


Red was also buffed. In the game boy colour, his pokemon were all like 70s with an 81 or so Pikachu. Now his pokemon are all level 80 and above, Espeon's replaced with Lapras, Pikachu's 88, and to top it off it's hailing when you right him. (Well justifies Lapras at least...only Kanto ice type who didn't suck or was absolutely hideous like Jynx.) 

The l33t four also updates so they're around 60+, similar to the D/P/Pt l33t four. And like the advanced l33t four in Fire Red and Leaf Green, they include Generation III and IV pokemon in their lineup. Koga for example uses a toxicroak and Lance throws a garchomp at you. 

However it looks like Lance still cheats by having low level Dragonites but is there really a thing that can be done about the pokemon cheating? I'm thankful enough they weren't as cheatsy as they were in R/B/Y and had infinite recovery items. 

No idea if any subplot regarding Suicune like in Crystal will be in here, since all three legendary dogs have their own battle themes. 

now while it looks like the game will still be easier than D/P/Pt, it's probably not going to be *as* easy as the Game boy colour version was, because once again, l33t four doesn't scale, gym leaders and trainers in Kanto were weak, etc. 




> Oh god... I can't wait to buy the same damn game yet again...



So you don't like most FPSes and RPGs then?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 21, 2009)

Lemme help ya there.

- Safari Zone is on Johto (left side of Olivine). They replaced the one in Fuschia with Pal Park.
- I wouldn't consider replacing Espeon with Lapras as a buff. It just means one less new type and two of the same.
- You can rematch gym leaders and the Elite 4. They have updated rosters for the rematch.
- Suicune plot is there, and he is the only easy-to-catch of the three beasts in Johto. In Kanto you have Latios and Latias.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 21, 2009)

Thank you. 

Well I only consider it a buff but then again though, Lapras is still weak to electric like Blastoise and Charizard are. (CURSE YOU FLYING TYPE!!!) They probably wanted ot keep it all Kanto pokemon and there weren't really that many good selections of ice types in Kanto. (Plus Jynx isn't as overpowered as that THING was in generation I.)

But isn't Steel immune to Hail as well, or am I thinking of sandstorm?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 21, 2009)

Sandstorm. Steel pokemon are still affected by hail afaik.

Why would it be hailing in Red's fight?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 21, 2009)

Because he's not inside the centre of the cave of Mt. Silver, he's on the summit.


----------



## Nezumi7 (Sep 21, 2009)

As an aside...

Any particular reason they decided with new!girl instead of Crystal? Granted, she was added in the original Crystal version, but it just seems kind of... silly that they'd build a new character and sprite instead of just remaking and existing one.

Not that I care either way. Just something I thought up.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 22, 2009)

Ah so they put him there eh? Well at least this means he was trapped in the summit now! He just had to be a dick and challenge you.



Nezumi7 said:


> As an aside...
> 
> Any particular reason they decided with new!girl instead of Crystal? Granted, she was added in the original Crystal version, but it just seems kind of... silly that they'd build a new character and sprite instead of just remaking and existing one.
> 
> Not that I care either way. Just something I thought up.



I dunno too. But Kotone (the new girl) is in the anime. I'm not sure if Jimmy/Gold will be replaced by Hibiki in the anime.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 22, 2009)

As an aside to the conversation going on here. Apparently people really like that pokemon shit:

http://www.joystiq.com/2009/09/21/pokemon-remakes-break-a-million-in-two-days/

I'd get it when it comes out too but I'm still too burnt out from the Diamond to go through another 100+ hours of raising pokemon again.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 22, 2009)

And yay for Silver beating Gold.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 22, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Ah so they put him there eh? Well at least this means he was trapped in the summit now! He just had to be a dick and challenge you.



But you spoke to him. Considering he still has his chronic Laryngitis, how do we know what he REALLY said?


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Sep 22, 2009)

2 words: Love it


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 22, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> And yay for Silver beating Gold.


 You are dead to me.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 23, 2009)

Silver > Gold. :<

Oh and it has better pokeymans.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 23, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Silver > Gold. :<
> 
> Oh and it has better pokeymans.





Perverted Impact said:


> You are dead to me.


.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 23, 2009)

What is the appeal to Gold <_<


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 23, 2009)

Available pokemon, maybe?


----------



## Holsety (Sep 23, 2009)

You can put it on yo grill?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 23, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> What is the appeal to Gold <_<


Everything.

However, Soul Silver's jipjop boxart is better than Heart Gold's.


----------



## Nezumi7 (Sep 23, 2009)

I just like Gold better...

Growlithe instead of Vulpix, Spinarak instead of Ledyba, Gligar and Phanpy... a lot of my Generation II favorites are in there.

Granted, Silver has Teddiursa and Skarmory, but those are tradable.

I dunno... I just always liked Gold over Silver. Same damn game with slightly different 'mons, but still.

Just my opinion though.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 23, 2009)

The only reason I'm getting Silver is because I started with gold and I wanted to invert it a bit. I still MIGHT get gold for trading purposes and because you're only allowed one file per game. 

Plus my Gold for some reason won't maintain saves. It's probably because it's old or suffered damage.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 24, 2009)

I prefer Silver because I got Gold before <_<

Oh and the US version, they flipped mons.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 24, 2009)

I prefer Silver cause I had my best party on it.

And no way In Hell Am I using that Poke Walker.
Thats too much of a new feature tool, and overpowerment device for me to really enjoy using something that stupid.


----------

